# Houze of Hydros interiors



## viejitos49 (Mar 3, 2005)

Here is a couple of pix of what we do, post some later of other jobs


----------



## Ðøwñ §øú†h Røllër§ (Oct 3, 2005)

you did the suicide doors on the rear of that^


----------



## Ðøwñ §øú†h Røllër§ (Oct 3, 2005)

nice int. work


----------



## KurupT (Jul 29, 2003)

i wish i had customers who wanted that kind of work cuz thats my favorite style!! good job right there!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos49 (Mar 3, 2005)

Thanks guys, y no I did not do the doors, JB Kustoms in Dallas Tejas did them doors.


----------



## justforlooks (Oct 21, 2003)

how much something like that go for


----------



## justforlooks (Oct 21, 2003)

i want something like that for my t bird p.m me or call 432 559 5365 ask for chris no bull shit here


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

nice work, i also do that kind of work, unfortunately there isnt much demand for it anymore. good luck though homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

say viejitos49, ive seen hard times in person and must say you did a great job. what did you use to make that plaque spin in the back, ive been planing to do something like that to my truck, but i havent figured out what i am going to use to do the spinning. what did you use sir.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

nice


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## viejitos49 (Mar 3, 2005)

thanks guys. hotstuff i used my daughters barbie disco ball. works pretty good.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by viejitos49_@Dec 19 2005, 10:33 PM~4441063
> *thanks guys.  hotstuff i used my daughters barbie disco ball. works pretty good.
> *


pinche mexicano :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

nice work man...i do upholstery as well....well not much lately but i know how and i see the amount of work that goes into interior jobs like that...i got to fool with mirrors alot back in my days of upholstering luxury yachts... i myself like simple and extremely clean stock'ish interiors

good work man


----------



## dyme_sak_hustla (May 17, 2005)

i give you hella props on that shit. i think i nutted in my pants a couple times. naw but that is hella nice shit.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

hey nice work how much for a 65 impala pm me. uffin:


----------



## viejitos49 (Mar 3, 2005)

Sal do you have any pix of the 65, Venom65? If you do could you post some bro. Working on another 65? How do you want it done OG or custom, later homie.
Thanks guys, i will post some of the original stuff also custom gator and ostrich


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Nice work Zeke!


----------



## viejitos49 (Mar 3, 2005)

Sal i need some pix bro


----------



## viejitos49 (Mar 3, 2005)

couple of pics of a trunk i did, its all removable.


----------



## wiCKeD- GHOST (Sep 4, 2007)

thats freakin AWSOME stuff u got going on ....kinda wish their was pplz that did custom interiors in that style around heres


----------



## viejitos49 (Mar 3, 2005)

u at?


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

Where do you go to get custom dyed fabrics made........?????


----------



## viejitos49 (Mar 3, 2005)

Im back...lol...ready to work..doing all interiors...30s, 40s, 50s, 60s...original or custom...bikes, displays cars or bikes...hit me up...


----------



## Skrewed_Up_Mexican (Nov 17, 2009)

where are you located


----------



## viejitos49 (Mar 3, 2005)

Im in Oklahoma City...My shop is now Gonzalez Classics... :biggrin:


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

good work! i love that style. ive done a couple of this style interior so i know how much work it is!!! keep up the good work! :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos49 (Mar 3, 2005)

gracias...


----------



## viejitos49 (Mar 3, 2005)

working on displays...bikes 10x10 $500 & up...cars 10x20 $800 up, 20x20 $1000up


----------



## viejitos49 (Mar 3, 2005)

call
or [email protected]

im not on this site very often...let me know or if you have any other upholstery interests...


----------

